# Australian Nationals 2010



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All,

The competition has been announced as follows:

*Date:* Sep 4-5, 2010
*Time:* 9:00am to 6:00pm each day
*Location:* Melbourne Central
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* 211 LaTrobe Street, Melbourne VIC 3000


*Events:*
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
4x4 Cube
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
5x5 Cube
5x5 Cube: Blindfolded
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic
Rubik's Clock


Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Only 2 rounds of 3x3x3? I'm not going, it just seems funny to me that you'd have the same amount of rounds of 5x5x5 as 3x3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2010)

Couldn't you have edited, or gotten a mod to edit the other thread? Anyway, as I said before, I'm coming.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Only 2 rounds of 3x3x3? I'm not going, it just seems funny to me that you'd have the same amount of rounds of 5x5x5 as 3x3x3.



We might have more rounds of 3x3 if there are more competitors.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Couldn't you have edited, or gotten a mod to edit the other thread? Anyway, as I said before, I'm coming.



The other one can just be closed. :-/

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Feb 23, 2010)

I would come for sure, either date would work too. The 15th of aug is my b'day too, so it would be extra cool


----------



## Todd (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this different to the 'Melbourne Winter Open'?

Any date is fine for me, as long as it doesnt clash with football I will go


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm fine. I can go any date and not sure about where it's gonna be held.
Hopefully in Melbourne


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2010)

Very spammy Tim 

I think those dates should be fine, but I'd prefer later dates.

Also - semifinal for 3x3 please


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 23, 2010)

Cant it be in the holidays?


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2010)

Dene doesn't want it then.
He and Tim have Uni holidays in August and September as well.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Cant it be in the holidays?



The 4th and 5th of September fall on the last weekend of our one week mid-semester break. 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 23, 2010)

All those dates are fine with me, except my brothers birthday is on the 4th of September. But I don't know if that will be an issue or not.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2010)

I made my votes. August 21 to September 5th are my holidays. The middle weekend is preferable. 

Should I be scared that my brother also has his birthday on the 4th of September?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> Should I be scared that my brother also has his birthday on the 4th of September?



I haven't had that problem before, but my twin would be annoyed if I forgot their birthday. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not worried about the fact that it's his birthday, but the fact that Zane's brother has the same birthday


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 9, 2010)

any day will work for me 


one problem not enough magic


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2010)

I really have a serious doubt that I'll be able to come.

Why?

The closest possible time I can come is the 26th of September. Yeah.

I hate our terms.

Haven't voted yet as a result.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

Why could you not make it in a weekend during the term?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Why could you not make it in a weekend during the term?



Because, including flying from Sydney and all, it would be a total of 4 days. Yeah.


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2010)

Fly up on Friday evening, fly down on Sunday evening. It's only a 60-90 minute flight.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Fly *down* on Friday evening, fly *up* on Sunday evening. It's only a 60-90 minute flight.



Fixed.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm not worried about the fact that it's his birthday, but the fact that Zane's brother has the same birthday



Fun fact: Three Norwegian cubers have the same birthday. And by birthday, I literally mean _day of birth_ (incl. year).


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worried about the fact that it's his birthday, but the fact that Zane's brother has the same birthday
> ...



2 finnish people do too (spef / funktio). That's a good birthday to have.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know whether I should practice big cubes or just 3x3. If everything goes to plan I should hopefully expand my puzzle collection a lot. 
4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, megaminx and a magic.
At the moment I'm really just practicing BLD and OH.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, keep up the BLD - it's not that hard to get Aur


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, keep up the BLD - it's not that hard to get Aur



I will focus on BLD, but I don't think I'll get very far lol.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, keep up the BLD - it's not that hard to get Aur



OI . Don't worry, I will try to get a semi-decent time for you. Is ~1:30 good enough for you?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 13, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, keep up the BLD - it's not that hard to get Aur
> ...



Lol, at the moment I don't have a chance. I currently average a bit over 3 minutes (excluding DNF)


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been working on 5x5, and I'm getting a better 4x4, so my times on both of those puzzles are going down (or will go down, my 4x4 is still coming). I am also getting a megaminx, but I have no idea what I will average on that (I can solve it). And hopefully I won't totally fail at BLD.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm practising OH loads for some reason,
also BLD and 5x5

i'm so going to fail 7x7 barely sub 10 minutes


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> i'm practising OH loads for some reason,
> also BLD and 5x5
> 
> i'm so going to fail 7x7 barely sub 10 minutes



Gonna have to go under 10 minutes because then the stackmat timer won't agree....


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

Err, guys this comp is ages away


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I know, plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 16, 2010)

I REALLY want to go to this, but I have a feeling it will conflict in SO many ways.

Well, not too many, depending on the date.


What a productive use of a 200th post.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

I strongly recommend that you do not participate in an event when you know you will be taking 10 minutes. All it does is slow everything down and inconvenience everyone else. Of course I couldn't stop anyone from doing at least one solve that slow, but I could easily say "sub7 or no more solves", if I were forced to. This wouldn't be a nice thing to do, but we have a competition to run and a schedule to keep to.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2010)

*My goals for leading up to the comp (yes, I know it's ages away):*
Get all PLLs sub 2.5.
Learn all of Polish V (priority).
Learn my OLLs (this depends on how learning Polish V goes).
Get sub 18 consistently on 3x3, sub 7 consistently on Pyra.

Edit: Sub 1:35 4x4 (priority)


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 20, 2010)

i might not compete in 6x6 and 7x7 because my cubes are so pop prone and
just cant be bothered practising that much to get sub 10

and im going to fail 5x5 if i dont get a new corner because somehow it just
broke off, I have managed to glue it on but its on an angle and i will just have to get a new corner, hopefully V Cubes support is as good as the times i lost 6x6 and 7x7 pieces

(thats what you get for taking big cubes to school eh?)

EDIT: Feliks i saw your video on youtube of the 8.65 second solve but was that a Z perm
if so could you post the alg because my current Z perm is terrible

ZB i have another goal for you LEARN SQUARE 1 PARITY
try to see how to square 1 changes its shape as its going through the alg with a bit of practise im sure you will get it!


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 21, 2010)

my goal
3x3 SUB 30sec
4x4(if i compete)sub 2.15 min
5x5 sub 4 min
pyra sub 15sec
magic sub 1.10sec
master magic sub 4sec
2x2 sub 15 secs


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB i have another goal for you LEARN SQUARE 1 PARITY
> try to see how to square 1 changes its shape as its going through the alg with a bit of practise im sure you will get it!



Square-1 is stupid.

(btw, I re-learnt the alg, but then forgot it AGAIN. I don't like square-1 anyway.)


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB i have another goal for you LEARN SQUARE 1 PARITY
> ...



i don't like square1 too maybe a bit because it shape shifts


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't be bothered learning how to solve one, I'm not too interested anyway.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2010)

Sq1 parity is easy.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sq1 parity is *easy*.



See *he* gets it


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Sq1 parity is *easy*.
> ...



WTF? Did you even read my last post? I don't know parity algs for Square-1, because i don't like Square-1. What do you mean, "he gets it", I understand it, I just don't know the algorithm.


----------



## Jani (Mar 22, 2010)

now i have indonesian champ, asian champ, and australian nationals 
in my competition wishlist

really want to come, since there are lots of event


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Its so easy to remember oh well


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



do you still hate sq1?
i dont think so !


----------



## KboyForeverB (Apr 9, 2010)

*WOW*

I am aching to do to this comp, Melbourne Summer Open I sucked so I need to train hard for this one.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but is there any more news on this, because I want to go, but if it's not on...


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

This will definitely be happening, but give the organisers some time. It won't be until late August/early September.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2010)

As soon as we decide, I'm guessing


----------



## Faz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probably going to be 4th and 5th.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

4th and 5th is good for me. Ultimately up to Tim I guess though. Hopefully he can get that weekend.


----------



## Faz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tim wanted 4th and 5th.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

Great! Let's do that then.

/me takes control of the organisation


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> It's probably going to be 4th and 5th.



Sorry but 4th and 5th of what month?


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Apr 27, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably going to be 4th and 5th.
> ...



September I'm assuming...


----------



## TimMc (Apr 27, 2010)

It'll most likely be on the 4th and 5th of September. I'll just need to secure a larger venue. The previous one is booked, and is a bit inconvenient for a national competition... 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya we need a bigger lecture theatre. Work your magic Tim!


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, can't come September 4th - 5th.

I can come 11th and 12th, though.


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 18, 2010)

Do we have to do something to qualify for this event or can anyone go


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone will be able to enter.


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

Just to update people, this will be happening on the 4th and 5th of September. Plans are underway to secure a venue for those 2 days.


----------



## hatep (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm definitely coming, I'll have to drive up from Canberra on Friday evening/night because of school but there's no way I'm missing it.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just curious, it's an Australian national events so does that means it's only for Aussies.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

No


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

hatep said:


> I'm definitely coming, I'll have to drive *up* from Canberra on Friday evening/night because of school but there's no way I'm missing it.



Up??? Don't you mean down??


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> hatep said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely coming, I'll have to drive *up* from Canberra on Friday evening/night because of school but there's no way I'm missing it.
> ...



>implies that North and South correspond to Up and Down


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Less than 2 months to go xD
Any more ideas on venue Tim? Also, need some help? (not sure how much help I would be though D


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 11, 2010)

There's no way I'm missing this. Good luck with the search for the venue guys.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 11, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Just curious, it's an Australian national events so does that means it's only for Aussies.



If we continue with "Australian Nationals" or "Australian Speed-cubing Championships" then prizes will probably be restricted to Australians. It still depends on whether we get sponsorship... It's good to recognise people based on merit rather than nationality etc as it causes awkward situations otherwise. Locals might want a chance to compete nationally...



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Less than 2 months to go xD
> Any more ideas on venue Tim? Also, need some help? (not sure how much help I would be though D



I'll try approaching ScienceWorks and GPT (Melbourne Central).

I'll need some help with judges and runners. It'd make things so much easier if we had some volunteers helping out with organising. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

We've got enough people, don't worry. We can just force people to judge anyway.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2010)

Who else is going to win a prize though?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Who else is going to win a prize though?



You in big cubes/sq1, aronpm (so long as he doesn't DNF all attempts, he should in 3bld and others)
And other randoms


----------



## Faz (Jul 12, 2010)

inb4 aronpm DNF's everything.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2010)

inb4 faz DNF's everything


----------



## Faz (Jul 12, 2010)

inb4 zane wins ONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 12, 2010)

magic


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2010)

pfft you guys had your chance at magic and you screwed it up. I don't see Tim being so generous next time. (Back me up on this one Tim  ).


----------



## TimMc (Jul 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> pfft you guys had your chance at magic and you screwed it up.



...maybe just one round of Magic next time. It's kind of like gambling 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2010)

Very good! You better make sure to give them 10 minutes though


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 13, 2010)

10 is way to much


----------



## TimMc (Jul 14, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> 10 is way to much



Some people take a bit longer than others...

Tim.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jul 20, 2010)

If you guys can have this amount of comps a year I'd be happy enough. One more might just make it a bit "full of it" (is that the right saying?) But If you wanted a another comp, I would go with maybe April or November. Just a suggestion. But how come at Melbourne Winter Open, the cut off for 4x4 was 1:45, but at AUS Nationals, its only 2 mins???

Happy Cubing...

Brian Kim.
Magic and Big cubes are awesome


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> If you guys can have this amount of comps a year I'd be happy enough. One more might just make it a bit "full of it" (is that the right saying?) But If you wanted a another comp, I would go with maybe April or November. Just a suggestion. But how come at Melbourne Winter Open, the cut off for 4x4 was 1:45, but at AUS Nationals, its only 2 mins???
> 
> Happy Cubing...
> 
> ...



What exactly do you think is a good number of comps? Personally, I think the more the merrier, although unfortunately practical issues to play a role. I mean, it's not as if you have to attend every comp possible.

I'm not sure about the 4x4 cutoff, but if what you say is true I guess the logic behind it is that we have much more time to manage it with a two day comp.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol @ too many comps. Places like the netherlands and california have more than 10 competitions a year.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 20, 2010)

Comps are fun why would you say theres too many?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there anymore news about nationals happening. It hasn't been confirm on WCA site


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, we still have 2 weeks to announce it, and also, afaik, Tim is deciding among 3 venues.


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 27, 2010)

Which are the 3 venues that are going to be decided on?


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2010)

Undisclosed


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 27, 2010)

oh come on..


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Video of you celebrating the 30th anniversary of the cube Faz http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/1310902/Thirty-years-on-Rubik-s-Cube-is-still-cool Funny that you have to wear a tie for school.


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, there's 2 now, but neither of them are definitely available. I think Tim tried to book RMIT today.


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 27, 2010)

ah okay, cool.

Thanks faz.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 27, 2010)

".....but it does get a bit much sometimes when he's cubing at the dinner table, or cubing while we're trying to watch TV or something like that."

Lol! You have a Cool father!

The limit must be if you jump of the school, anything less is fine!


----------



## TimMc (Jul 28, 2010)

GPT are keen to support us by letting us use their venue, Melbourne Central, and by providing: staging, tables, chairs, and security. We just need to work out the logistics and confirm the entry fee. It will likely be a $10-20 Gift Voucher.

I've also booked the Spiritual Centre at RMIT University as a backup.

The competition is still set for the 4th and 5th of September.

Tim.


----------



## mattrulz13 (Jul 28, 2010)

*1337*

feliks is at skool with me nd he sez that RMIT is da best one to use for the cubing comp. kthxbai


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

mattrulz13 said:


> feliks is at skool with me nd he sez that RMIT is da best one to use for the cubing comp. kthxbai



nub.

Erm, so, you have melbourne central, and RMIT booked? What's the time frame - I made up a schedule, but that was from 9:30-5:30 each day, and I'm not sure how we're going to fit everything into a 10-4 schedule - at Melbourne Central.

Also, is there enough room there - for scrambling area, competitors area, and the stage. Remember, it's not going to be like at NZ, where the majority of people are competing in 3x3, lots of people are competing in different events. I expect maybe 50 people, plus guests, so that would be 75 people, confined into that small area.

Maybe we could organise a more public competition, sometime soon, and call it the Australian Championships, and have that one at melbourne central.

I seriously think we should use the RMIT room, it would be much less stressful, for this 2 day, all event competition.

Just my opinion, and I'm sure that others, such as Dene, aronpm, ZB, etc, would agree with me.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it probably would be better at RMIT, because it would run smoother. Maybe one day we could have a competition there, but from what I know this one will be pretty packed, and the general public would just get in the way. Just my opinion.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wondering, what is the GPT. It comes up as a shopping center as well as a tower. Can you give me a link to their website.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Just wondering, what is the GPT. It comes up as a shopping center as well as a tower. Can you give me a link to their website.



Shopping center



Spoiler



VERY PUBLIC CROWDED AREA NO ROOM NOISY CAN'T HEAR NAMES CALLED OUT DID I MENTION CRAMPED.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, so, you have melbourne central, and RMIT booked? What's the time frame - I made up a schedule, but that was from 9:30-5:30 each day, and I'm not sure how we're going to fit everything into a 10-4 schedule - at Melbourne Central.
> 
> Also, is there enough room there - for scrambling area, competitors area, and the stage. Remember, it's not going to be like at NZ, where the majority of people are competing in 3x3, lots of people are competing in different events. I expect maybe 50 people, plus guests, so that would be 75 people, confined into that small area.
> 
> I seriously think we should use the RMIT room, it would be much less stressful, for this 2 day, all event competition.



This. I had typed up my view, but it mostly matched this. 

My previous post was because of irc,
"[16h42m] <TimMc> GPT are happy to let us use their venue (with stage, tables, chairs, security provided) if competitors buy a Gift Card for registration ($10-20, TBC). I've also booked RMIT as backup. Will announce the competition when everything is confirmed. "

I thought Melbourne Central =/= GPT. It sounded awesome. And the fact he booked RMIT as a "backup" venue, I thought that must mean GPT was a great venue. Now I realise it is MC, I don't think that's the best idea really. My reasoning is everything I edited from Faz's post. National Comps don't need to be at a public venue. I don't see a problem with RMIT. It's in the middle of the city, and would be great, especially, imagine doing bld with all the background noise of MC.
My vote is RMIT.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 28, 2010)

RMIT sounds like it would be better, tbh. Better hours (apparently), less noise (not really a concern for me). I've just seen MC and it's reeaaally crowded.


Faz: don't force me to post mang


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2010)

RMIT.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes well i was thinking not too many because of 
1. The amount of time many of us have
2. I feel something in my bin, ITS ALIVE!!!
well if you guys insist, i wouldn't mind having lots of comps but I was just trying to think about some people. Infact, personally "I" like comps.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Yes well i was thinking not too many because of
> 1. The amount of time many of us have
> 2. I feel something in my bin, ITS ALIVE!!!
> well if you guys insist, i wouldn't mind having lots of comps but I was just trying to think about some people. Infact, personally "I" like comps.



It's ok, you don't have to go.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Yes well i was thinking not too many because of
> 1. The amount of time many of us have
> 2. I feel something in my bin, ITS ALIVE!!!
> well if you guys insist, i wouldn't mind having lots of comps but I was just trying to think about some people. *Infact, personally "I" like comps.*



If you don't like lots of comps, don't come to them all. But if you do like lots of comps, then wtf is the point of your post? Noone wants less comps, so stop giving reasons to not have more comps.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2010)

The more comps there are the more opportunities people have, so it's not like they don't have time.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> The more comps there are the more opportunities people have, so it's not like they don't have time.



+100

Also, I think RMIT would be better.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jul 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes well i was thinking not too many because of
> ...


Okay then, just chill
i just want to clear up somethings and forget about my post
Firstly, I never said i wanted less comps and I didn't imply it either. I even gave a suggestion to which month might be suitable. 
Secondly, opinion
Thirdly, FINALLY, thank you Tim for being one of the few who even look at my strange posts
The end, discussion finished


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll turn up wherever Tim takes me so whatever  . Personally, I don't see Melbourne Central working too well but it isn't my choice.

EDIT: Also, if Melbourne Central take all the entry fee, then you don't get anything out of it.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jul 28, 2010)

I voted for Sept 18 19


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> I voted for Sept 18 19



no one cares


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 28, 2010)

I would prefer RMIT personally, but its really up to Tim I guess.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll check out the area tomorrow at Melbourne Central. I'll switch to RMIT if the space is too small to comfortably fit a stage, scrambling area, and competitor area.

FMC would be a pain, depending on how many people...

Regarding noise, we'll just have to put up with it for most events but we'll try to control it with an MC. People usually oblige when they see someone doing BLD for the first time.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 29, 2010)

I checked it out today while there was an event on to see how they'd done the staging and it looks like we could fit 6 timers on 3 tables (side-by-side) with a scrambling area to one side of the stage and a competitor area to the other, completely separated from public interference by security (they had about 10 staff directing people away from the stage today and ensuring that people kept moving along).

*Equipment*
- 3 tables for 6 competitors (GPT)
- 1 table for scrambling (GPT)
- 2 walls to hide the scramble table (GPT)
- 4 timers and displays (RMIT Rubik's Cube Club)
- 2 timers and displays (Speed Stacks Australia)
- 4 connected stages for each table (GPT)
- White lighting (GPT)

*Layout*
- Staging and the competitor area would be along the fence in front of the shot tower.
- Scramble table on Stage #1 positioned along the fence near the escalators.
- Stage #2, #3, #4 positioned next to Stage #1 (all connected for easy walking)
- Competitor area positioned near Stage #4 to fit 20 competitors at a time with overflow going down toward the alley
- Staging and the competitor area would be walled off with those ribbon dividers to allow people to walk past, then 1-2 meters away there would be another ribbon to contain 200-300 spectators, with GPT security directing the flow of traffic and ensuring that competitors aren't disturbed by the public. Media would take footage from outside the staging and competitor area so that we're not interrupted.

*Publicity*
This is just a chance to attract more cubers to participate in future competitions. It'd be good if we had more than 32 competitors come along to competitions.

With a schedule of 9am to 5pm to work with each day, and what's mentioned above, would there be any objections? I wont proceed with GPT if nobody wants to come...

Regarding FMC, would you consider to have it on Melbourne Cube Day? I imagine that this is an event that would consume a lot of time at any competition.

Kind regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2010)

If you're going ahead with GPT, I won't object. However, I do like the calm and friendly atmosphere we have at our comps. I'll take FMC out of the schedule and send it to you tonight


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Free security is ftw.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

Tentative schedule attached. TimMc is checking the layout, and it should be on the WCA by the end of this weekend.

Also, if it's in Melbourne Central, it will be held in this area.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds good except the time (9-5) :/
I would still prefer RMIT just for time, nicer feeling, not hundreds/thousands of people watching, also rego money going towards equipment rather than GPT. Also, Faz says no chairs in the audience, he's wrong right? D:
I would still much prefer RMIT, but obviously, I'll still go to the comp if it's at MC, though I can't really think of one thing MC has better than RMIT, except I guess publicity.

My vote is still for RMIT, but you have swayed me a little D:


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Also, Faz says no chairs in the audience, he's wrong right? D:



No, I'm pretty sure I'm correct. There is 1 table for scrambling, and 2 chairs there, and then the 6 tables on the stage, with the chairs there. That is it. People stand in front of the stage all day, when they aren't competing.
There are no chairs, there is a circular bench, and that is it. Setting up chairs would basically block the entire walkway.


----------



## pappas (Jul 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Faz says no chairs in the audience, he's wrong right? D:
> ...



Wandering off between events is sounding pretty good right now.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Yes, if there is the potential for that to happen, it will happen.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sounds good except the time (9-5) :/
> I would still prefer RMIT just for time, nicer feeling, not hundreds/thousands of people watching, also rego money going towards equipment rather than GPT. Also, Faz says no chairs in the audience, he's wrong right? D:
> I would still much prefer RMIT, but obviously, I'll still go to the comp if it's at MC, though *I can't really think of one thing MC has better than RMIT, except I guess publicity.*
> 
> My vote is still for RMIT, but you have swayed me a little D:



But, is that a good thing? (Media, interruptions, crowds, etc)


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 30, 2010)

RMIT will have seating arrangments for people such as my parents so they don't have to stand up in crowded conditions all that time. Personally I strongly would prefer RMIT and a lot of people would probably argree with me. 
Personally I believe the MC environment should be saved for perhaps another occasion after the Australian Nationals.


----------



## pappas (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm with Zane, ZB and lots of other people that share the same opinion.^^


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good except the time (9-5) :/
> ...



No, but to Tim it is ^.^

Tim, it's up to you, but I still think most if not all would prefer RMIT.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mind which one we have as long as there is magic


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 30, 2010)

RMIT!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 30, 2010)

Pfft, quit your *****ing guys, Tim has clearly put in a lot of hard work with getting the venues, so I think that he should have the final say. He has put in a lot of hard work talking to GPT and I would hate to see that go to waste....


----------



## TimMc (Jul 30, 2010)

*Staging Area*
GPT proposed a bigger area to utilize instead of along the fence in front of the shot tower:






This is 03L1T:





*Registration Fee*
I negotiated with GPT and we agreed on a bulk purchase of sixty $10 Gift Cards. This would mean that each competitor would purchase one from the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club (organisers) on the day as a registration fee (essentially a token of appreciation toward GPT as this doesn't come close to covering associated venue and equipment costs that they're sponsoring). It's redeemable at Melbourne Central and other shopping centers so you're not really paying anything more than what you would on lunch...

The RMIT Rubik's Cube Club will get $5 per RMIT student that competes or spectates from the RMIT University Student Union so we'll have enough money to keep the club going (we're just over 50 now).

*Seating*
I can get some seats for the competitor area and tables but spectators will have to make use of nearby benches or stand. This can't really be helped...

There is a food court nearby with heaps of seats overlooking the competition which friends and family might like to while you're competing.

*Public*
The competition area will be fairly closed off to the public so after a few minutes you'll end up feeling comfortable and forget that there are a few hundred people staring (e.g. they're on the other side doing their own thing).

*Time*
I'm meeting with GPT on Monday morning to clarify some more things. I'll clarify the time in which we can run the competitions on both days.

It hasn't been discussed this time around, but last time (2008) the proposal was along the lines of:
Saturday: 10am to 6pm (8 hours)
Sunday: 10am to 5pm (7 hours)

They might let us start earlier.

*FMC*
If you look at the photo above, it looks like we could fit an extra table in for side events. Keep in mind that we can have a different setup to suit the competition. The one in the photo was obviously setup for Foosball.

*Cut-offs*
The times listed in the first post of this thread are pretty rough. Since they were written, we've had a competition with slightly lower cut-offs. We'll most likely use lower cut-offs to ensure that things run smoothly.

*RMIT*
I agree that the venue at RMIT would be quieter and friendlier to friends, family and spectators... and more laid back and relaxed for competitors, but we can use that venue whenever we want.

It'd be nice to get an organisation team together to help judge and run all day (not compete) and give it a go at Melbourne Central. If it looks like things will fail, I'll fall back on the venue at RMIT but I'd like to give a public venue a shot.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, sounds good, but the lighting in the shot tower looks a lot better


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 31, 2010)

You could ask MC to get some more lights in, or we could hire a couple of parcans ourself to put up the front to help light up the stage more.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 31, 2010)

They should be able to get more lighting than that. 

I'll announce the competition on Monday night after meeting up. If things fall through, I'll have to switch venues to RMIT (one block away).

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2010)

All is good.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet. But if you do need more lighting, just ask me . I can get them pretty cheap for the two days.


----------



## JHcubing (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks like an awesome layout, but i agree with Feliks when he said about the lighting in the shot tower
But if Matt can get those other lights, then we could be alright.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2010)

Australian Nationals 2010 has been announced.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2010)

Come on people, register!

Schedule will be up soon.

Informal meeting on Friday night at Melbourne central food court level 2, from 4:30 onwards.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Come on people, register!
> 
> Schedule will be up soon.
> 
> Informal meeting on Friday night at Melbourne central food court level 2, from 4:30 onwards.



I have registered, and I will get Alastair and Chinny to as well. Yusuke is going back to Japan (), so I wish I could come to this meetup and get Yusuke to come as well. But I have something on then (ironically, Yusuke's goodbye party), so I can't come.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 7, 2010)

Just thought you should know that I have to leave at about 3:30 on the Saturday. But I should be there .


----------



## Faz (Aug 7, 2010)

We've got OH, 2x2, and Pyra rounds 1 scheduled after 3pm, but I guess we could just run yours off to the side if you wanted to enter.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 7, 2010)

Only interested in 2x2. Maybe OH. Thanks Feliks .


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

US nats podium 3x3 final.
10.93 + 11.85 + 11.95 = 34.73
Our goal is to beat that kk?
It's Australia Vs. America.

Chris, Pappas and Matt, we need some fast final averages from you guys, to take some pressure off Faz getting another 8 average


----------



## pappas (Aug 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> US nats podium 3x3 final.
> 10.93 + 11.85 + 11.95 = 34.73
> Our goal is to beat that kk?
> It's Australia Vs. America.
> ...



I think we could get close to that, but we mainly rely on Feliks.


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2010)

9.00 + 13.00 + 13.00 = 35. Just be a bit faster xD


----------



## Enter (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL i remembered how david pronounced Yusuke's name.

YUSSOOKIE!~


----------



## chris w (Aug 12, 2010)

okay well for me its a maybe atm, got exams on the monday after so, hopefully rents let me. not sure where i would stay though atm, but should find something


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 12, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> LOL i remembered how david pronounced Yusuke's name.
> 
> YUSSOOKIE!~



 Everyone pronounces it wrong, so people just call him 'sooky'. 

I mainly want to do well in 2x2, 3x3 and Master Magic. I have improved at MM- today I got 3.34 single and 4.31 average.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisW - you may be able to stay at my place. I'm not sure how many people I can fit. You may be able to just sleep on the couch or something.

On Friday I have
David(Possible)
Sat:
David(possible)
Zane


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2010)

My house has plenty of space, and my parents have agreed.
I can have up to 2 people at once. Hope you can come 

Edit: Yuskey? you-skay. That it?  I used to learn Japanese


----------



## chris w (Aug 12, 2010)

omg thanks so much, um Feliks if your house is full or something thats okay. But yeah Tim if i could stay at yours that would be amazing. i can sleep on the floor, where ever is fine. so far im thinking of coming down on the saturday morning then leaving sunday night. so just for sat night would be super good


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

Stay at mine mang xD


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> My house has plenty of space, and my parents have agreed.
> I can have up to 2 people at once. Hope you can come
> 
> Edit: Yuskey? you-skay. That it?  I used to learn Japanese



I guess you can say it three different ways:

1. You-skay

2. Yoos-kay

3. Sook-e

I always use #3.


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys are really bad at Japanese.

Yoo
Soo
Keh

The "soo" kind of disappears though. More like "Yoo-skeh".


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2010)

chris w said:


> omg thanks so much, um Feliks if your house is full or something thats okay. But yeah Tim if i could stay at yours that would be amazing. i can sleep on the floor, where ever is fine. so far im thinking of coming down on the saturday morning then leaving sunday night. so just for sat night would be super good



At Faz's you'd sleep on a couch at best. At my house you'd sleep on a bed. I dunno, but to me it seems the decision is already made 
So you'd be coming alone or...?
Anyway, tell me soonish whether you want to or not 

Edit: Dene, that's how I say it. I kinda wrote it like that.


----------



## chris w (Aug 13, 2010)

yea bed sounds good haha, and yea im coming alone. so if i can stay at yours that would be really good. you can teach me not to fail at pyra aswell


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL
I was practising only 2x2 and 3x3 cause they're awesome then i did a 4x4 solve. WTF2L!!!
Why am I so bad
Hmm, I know Full CLL! But know one would care


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, my name is Brian. I'm going to trail off speaking about random off-topic thoughts, and assume people will know what I'm talking about without quoting.


----------



## pappas (Aug 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hi, my name is Brian. I'm going to trail off speaking about random off-topic thoughts, and assume people will know what I'm talking about without quoting.


That is true, but a bit harsh with the sarcasm.


KboyForeverB said:


> LOL
> I was practising only 2x2 and 3x3 cause they're awesome then i did a 4x4 solve. WTF2L!!!
> Why am I so bad
> Hmm, I know Full CLL! But know one would care



I actually care. How fast are you at 2x2 on avg?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 17, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, my name is Brian. I'm going to trail off speaking about random off-topic thoughts, and assume people will know what I'm talking about without quoting.
> ...


sorry about that, i know I'm not very good with forums. I still hav a lot to learn. (Slaps himself in the face)
Oh yeah and also i average like 4 to 5.5 seconds


----------



## hatep (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a question about the comp.
What do the cut-off times actually signify? Would you actually get cut off during a 4x4 solve if it went over 1m 45s or am I thinking overboard.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, you probably wouldn't literally get cut-off from that solve, unless it was really slow. But how we did it last time was if you exceed the cut-off twice; your attempts are over.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Oh yeah and also i average like 4 to 5.5 seconds



There goes my chance at 3rd  (maybe not, but I didn't like my chances anyway) The fight for 3rd in 2x2 should be close, with 4 or 5 people from 4-6 afaik 

Just posting to say the Website has been updated with prizes (recently). Also, 33 competitors with one waiting approval. Hopefully we can get 40+, less than 2 weeks until Nationals now 

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/


----------



## hatep (Aug 24, 2010)

The schedule part of speedcubing.com.au has a typo. It has 9:00am, 9:30am, then 9:10am.
It's not like it bugs me or anything, I'm just pointing it out.


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2010)

lolol fazs fault


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah and also i average like 4 to 5.5 seconds
> ...



I want to join the fight! 

I am faster than Brian, I think. Hopefully, I should be able to average sub-5 at the comp.

I already know someone who is probably going to compete, but hasn't registered yet. I am surprised that RMIT Rubik's Cube Club has over 40 members, but only 33 people have registered. Everyone needs to try to get more people to compete.

Btw, Yusuke is leaving for Japan on Thursday. He was in my class at school, and I taught him how to cube. And, he has told me that his name is pronounced *"You-skay"*.


----------



## Faz (Aug 24, 2010)

No it wasn't my fault >_>

But it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

38 Registered, 4 days left. It seems we may make it to 40!

Also, I won't be at the friday night meetup, and if I do show up, it'll be at about 6pm.


----------



## joey (Aug 26, 2010)

Me and Forte *should* be there, but we won't register beforehand, just in case I run out of gas.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also, I won't be at the friday night meetup, and if I do show up, it'll be at about 6pm.




I'm be there.
Hehe, my Dad registered ^.^
He's about 1:30 on 2x2 now, and improving xD
Hopefully he'll be sub 1 by Aus Nats.
Anyway, even if it is 6pm, still come  (I think I'll be leaving like 7:00, it depends when my Dad finishes work.)

Edit: Joey, Forte said he's riding his bike here, so now problems with running out of gas


----------



## pappas (Aug 26, 2010)

I might not be able to go to the comp at all because Sunday is fathers day and Saturday I have rowing selection. More chance of going on Sunday than Saturday.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

Ya, :s that sucks man. But if you come along on sunday, we'll probably be able to arrange for you to enter the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3 in the morning I guess. Idk about other events.

EDIT: What time does your rowing finish? We can probably fit you in on sat afternoon if you wanted to enter some other stuff?


----------



## pappas (Aug 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ya, :s that sucks man. But if you come along on sunday, we'll probably be able to arrange for you to enter the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3 in the morning I guess. Idk about other events.
> 
> EDIT: What time does your rowing finish? We can probably fit you in on sat afternoon if you wanted to enter some other stuff?



It's not definite but he said most likely last or second last week of term for rowing. It'll finish early (around 10). Also my dad has pretty much said I can go to the comp on Sunday.
I do too much on weekends.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

Well there's

This weekend -> week 7 -> comp -> week 8 -> week 9

Just hope it's not next weekend


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 38 Registered, 4 days left. It seems we may make it to 40!
> 
> Also, I won't be at the friday night meetup, and if I do show up, it'll be at about 6pm.



It said 37 when I checked...

I think there will be > 40 competitors. There are 2 pending approval, so that makes 39. Also, I think a lot of people will register at the last minute.

I _really_ want to come to a meetup sometime... but I just organised another thing for Friday night... just like I did last week.


----------



## JHcubing (Aug 27, 2010)

We now have 39 Registered competitiors with 1 Registration Pending Approval.

We Have Made It To 40 Competitors!!

This is great


----------



## JHcubing (Aug 27, 2010)

It is officialy 40 Registered Competitors!

This is going to be Massive.


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> It is officialy 40 Registered Competitors!
> 
> This is going to be Massive.



Hmm, lol. Most competitions have about 50, but I guess as this is only the 3rd competition in the country, that we are picking up more competitors quite quickly, when compared to some other countries.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 28, 2010)

41 people, nice. 

My prediction (made yesterday) is 42.


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, so in case people don't check their emails, the schedule has been changed. 6x6, and 5x5 bld competitors are reminded to be there early, so we can get started immediately.

There's a friday night meetup on at level 2 at melbourne central. 

etc etc


----------



## number1failure (Sep 1, 2010)

Australia, you say? Is anyone there going to bring their airsoft gun to the competition? OHH, Wait a second... Paintball guns? OHH, wait not that either... HAHAHHAHAAHHAA. Nerf guns? Yup.

To the Australians: I am just kidding, although you can still hate me if you want, as I most likely will not care.


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2010)

What's an airsoft and nerf gun? I've only heard of a paintball gun, and paintball is lame.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 1, 2010)

I HATE YOU SO MUCH! YOU PHAIL WITH A CAPITAL PH. Nah, can't really do that where we are for the comp .


----------



## number1failure (Sep 1, 2010)

Airsoft is much like paintball, except the models are after actual guns, not gun-looking things like paintball, and they shoot plastic bb's that hurt like ****. and nerf guns shoot foam darts. theyre for like, little kids. apparentyl arsoft and paintball are liek illegal or sumthin over there, but nerf guns aint


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Airsoft is much like paintball, except the models are after actual guns, not gun-looking things like paintball, and they shoot plastic bb's that hurt like ****. and nerf guns shoot foam darts. theyre for like, little kids. apparentyl arsoft and paintball are liek illegal or sumthin over there, but nerf guns aint



What you mean like its illegal to shoot some random with a paintball gun? NO WAY THATS BS


----------



## number1failure (Sep 1, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Airsoft is much like paintball, except the models are after actual guns, not gun-looking things like paintball, and they shoot plastic bb's that hurt like ****. and nerf guns shoot foam darts. theyre for like, little kids. apparentyl arsoft and paintball are liek illegal or sumthin over there, but nerf guns aint
> ...


Apparently in Australia, any gun "replica" is illegal. Nerf guns however, are giant, bright, foam dart guns that shoot no more than like 20-30 feet.


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2010)

No more requests will be entered into regarding missing events for any particular reason. The only exception is Matt, and possibly Nick, who have notified us about prior commitments a while ago, and may be permitted to compete in events out of the time schedule. If you miss your event, or can't be there, you cannot compete in it.


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Me and Forte *should* be there, but we won't register beforehand, just in case I run out of gas.



Yeah I'll be the Englishman and Joey is that weird Asian


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2010)

Faz: 'sif you haven't heard of nerf guns. Yes, we have them over here.

2 days to go, time for some predictions 
Not gonna post goals, coz that puts pressure on me, whereas predictions puts pressure on others  (but I'm not putting times, so not really pressure)



Spoiler



*2x2:* Faz, Pappas, er......... Brian Kim? Yeah, this one's really open, no idea 
*3x3:* Faz, Pappas, Chris. Third in this is also pretty open.
*4x4: *Faz, Dene, no idea, not sure who's been practising. iirc Luke doesn't average 1:09 normally, but maybe Pappas will come 3rd in this. 2-4 should be close. I'll just say Pappas.
*5x5:* Faz, Dene, Pappas. Dene is O_O and Pappas has been doing lotsa practise, but I think Dene will beat Pappas. Not sure about other people's times.
*6x6:* Faz, Dene, Pappas.
*7x7:* Faz, Dene, Pappas.
*Pyra:* Faz, Me, Pappas. (btw Pappas, you're going down xD)
*Mega:* Faz, Pappas, err... who else is there? Lol. No idea about anyone else's times really. K, Luke 
*Clock:* Aron, Jeremy, Me. Knowing me, I'll prolly fail. If I don't, then Aron, Me, Jeremy.
*3bld:* Aron, Faz, Zane. This is a little hard to predict. I feel Aron fluking a fast success 
*4bld:* Aron, Zane, Faz. Am guessing Faz might get a slow success. Sorry Matt, not sure if you've been practising. Zane'll deffo success anyway 
*5bld:* Aron, Zane, Matt. Not sure why I have faith in Aron to get a success in each bld event, but he does deserve it.
*Multi:* Zane, Matt, Aron. Zane's accurate, and that's the key in multi ^.^ Plus Zane will go slow, whereas Aron will care about the time lol. No idea why I'm putting Matt ahead of Aron but oh well 
*Magic:* Brian Kim, Me, Anthony. Reason? Jeremy will get a crazy single, but whenever we do Magic at meetups, I always beat him, because he DNFs twice. Lol, I never DNF. Speaking of which, I needa borrow someone's Magic. Preferably a mini Magic.
*Master Magic:* Jeremy, Anthony, Josh.
*OH:* Faz, Zane, err... Me if I don't fail. Maybe I should practise. I feel like I'm forgetting someone here...
*Sq1: *Go Dene , Faz, Pappas.
All events I think, and the count is at (1st counting as 3 points, 2nd as 2, and 3rd as 1, to decide who will win the comp (imo)) is;

1. Faz: 31
2. Aron: 13
3. Pappas: 12
4. Dene: 11
5. Zane: 8
6. Me: 5
6. Jeremy: 5
7. Brian Kim: 4
8. Anthony: 3
10. Luke Bruce: 1
10. Josh: 1



Please don't be offended pplz, I may've forgotton you, and I don't know everyone's average off the top of my head 
Meetup's tomorrow, comp starts the day after. xD xD xD


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2010)

Idk if pappas is doing 6 or 7, as he has rowing on sat, until 10, but idk if he's gonna go. Also, matt has to leave at 3:30 on sat, and may not even be there on sunday.



Spoiler



2x2: Me, Pappas, ZB.
3x3: Me, then 2nd and 3rd are between pappas, chris, matt if he's there, aron, zane, and luke. It's very open for spots 2 and 3.
4x4: Me, Dene, Luke.
5x5: Me, Dene, Pappas
6x6: Me, Dene, Luke
7x7: Dene, Me, Pappas if he's there. -I'll DNF a solve 
Pyra: Me, ZB, Pappas
Mega: Me, Pappas, Luke
Clock: Aron, Jeremy, then idc
3bld: Zane, Faz, Aron
4bld: Aron will success, Zane will slower success, and I'll DNF all 3 
5bld: Aron, Zane, if they get it
Multi: Zane 6/6, Faz 2/3, Aron 5/10.
Magic: Brian, Jeremy, ZB - btw you can use my magic.
MM: Jeremy, Anthony, Josh.
OH: Me, Zane, uhh, ZB?
Sq1: Dene, Me, Pappas


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2010)

Spoiler



Joey wins


----------



## pappas (Sep 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> No more requests will be entered into regarding missing events for any particular reason. The only exception is Matt, and possibly Nick, who have notified us about prior commitments a while ago, and may be permitted to compete in events out of the time schedule. If you miss your event, or can't be there, you cannot compete in it.



I can go for the whole comp. I managed to get out of everything. I am competing in 6x6 and 7x7 btw. Jeremy remember the v6.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz: 'sif you haven't heard of nerf guns. Yes, we have them over here.
> 
> 2 days to go, time for some predictions
> Not gonna post goals, coz that puts pressure on me, whereas predictions puts pressure on others  (but I'm not putting times, so not really pressure)
> ...



 I had a nerf gun, but sold it a few days ago because I never used it.

Also, I think I can get podium in something... I hope.  If I do, it will probably be in 2x2 or Master Magic.

I had a full sheet of predictions, but now it has been washed and ruined.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz: 'sif you haven't heard of nerf guns. Yes, we have them over here.
> 
> 2 days to go, time for some predictions
> Not gonna post goals, coz that puts pressure on me, whereas predictions puts pressure on others  (but I'm not putting times, so not really pressure)
> ...


Oh yeah, I uploaded a 4.81 avg5 on 2x2 if you wanna see. It's at BrizarB2ST, but my 18.xx avg5 on 3x3 won't upload, so annoying... Hopefully I will do well in magic.
another thing is 2x2, (Aiming for 2nd but not sure If I am up for that challenge, BRING IT ON NICK!!)
"Maybe" 4x4, well, I at least want to be in the finals.
FORGET THE REST I WILL FAIL!!


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2010)

4x4 is a final of 4, so... >_>


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4 is a final of 4, so... >_>


Huh, yeah I hope I get in, but I think I'll just come 5th, I currently average around 1:05 - 1:17???
Something like that


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2010)

No one is picking me for 3x3?


----------



## pappas (Sep 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> No one is picking me for 3x3?



How fast are you?


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 3, 2010)

Does any people know where would be the best entry to Melbourne central closest to the comp area and where is the competion.


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> How fast are you?



I'm going for a low 14 average.



hic0057 said:


> Does any people know where would be the best entry to Melbourne central closest to the comp area and where is the competion.



Corner of Swanson and Latrobe Streets, or Melbourne Central Station if you are coming to the train station. On level 1, you can't miss it.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2010)

Alright, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 3, 2010)

WAT? TOMORROW ALREADY? I'M NOT READY FOR A SUB-... oh, let's not give Faz a lot of pressure 

GOGOGO sub-11 avg Faz


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2010)

You mean oh right?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 3, 2010)

All the best Faz!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 3, 2010)

OhthankgodDene is at aus nats.
Phew.
Oh Dene in case you don't get news....
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10671050


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 3, 2010)

Good luck guys


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Sep 4, 2010)

no live results?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 4, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> no live results?



Just like always.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2010)

So I heard I did 2/2multi. 7.43 nl and 8.8 avg. 5x5 102 108 104+ 110 110 < 3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wait, that means both WRs?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, for 5x5. Congratz Feliks!


----------



## Meep (Sep 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So I heard I did 2/2multi. 7.43 nl and 8.8 avg. 5x5 102 108 104+ 110 110 < 3



WAT

Let's hope he means 102 seconds =D


----------



## Ruphea (Sep 4, 2010)

i'm 3rd farstest in toowoomba orba fun


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not going tomoz. The podium will change for once. Congrats again on both wr's feliks.


----------



## Jani (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow.. Crazyyy


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2010)

Not bad. How much of a +2 was the +2 in 5x5?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm not going tomoz. The podium will change for once. Congrats again on both wr's feliks.



How did you go in 3x3? Also, who made it through to the second round/finals for the events?


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2010)

Um mid 15 avg I think.  also anyone in Melbourne watch the channel 9news.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Um mid 15 avg I think.  also anyone in Melbourne watch the channel 9news.



=\. Nope, I don't watch current affair shows . What was on??


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Um mid 15 avg I think.  also anyone in Melbourne watch the channel 9news.
> ...


You know the old lady there? She became the oldest person to solve it in comp, so that's all they had. They showed Luke and Jake for literally 2 seconds.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



Wow, isn't she special. And that's why I don't watch crap like that .


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone has a link to the video on the news.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2010)

So uhh, I did good, except in 4x4, where I used 2 different cubes, neither of them mine. 

6x6: Epic fail with pops and stuff
7x7: 4:1x meanish.
Multi 2/2!!
Sq1: 14.03, 18.9x avg
2x2: low 3 avg.
4x4: 45ish avg
5x5: 1:02.93, 1:08.xx, 1:04.16+, 1:10.xx, 1:10.0x
3x3: 8.5, 8.9, 7.43nl, 11, 9.06
BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
OH: 14.76 average  
Megaminx it was really dark and ****, so my avg was about 1:20. The stage lights sucked.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2010)

aronpm 1/10 multi
zane 1/5 multi
Zane was off by 4 centers for his 5bld solve.
Chris did a 12.4
etc etc.


----------



## Roy_HK (Sep 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So uhh, I did good, except in 4x4, where I used 2 different cubes, neither of them mine.
> 
> 6x6: Epic fail with pops and stuff
> 7x7: 4:1x meanish.
> ...



that's great faz
get the rubik's cube single and avg wr and 4x4 wr tmr


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and forte came, but we weren't allowed to compete because neither of us have an Australian passport.
We had fun anyway, it was nice to see Faz do some good WRs.

We'll probably go tomorrow as well, it depends.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

wtf at OH...


----------



## David0794 (Sep 4, 2010)

sub15 OH average...wtf


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 4, 2010)

it was a great day1


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2010)

Except stupid megaminx in the dark and stage lights that make big shadows.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2010)

DYK (from me, Chris and Anthony)
- I failed 
- Lighting was better with just natural.
- How the **** did Faz do Mega in pitch darkness 
- I was doing bld, and when I took off the blindfold, Faz had beaten OH record. I heard no applause 
- Faz got 8.8~ and got no applause at all.
- So much pressure >_<
- Anthony's very happy with his bld and OH single.
- My Pyra was sup 10 lol.
- One solve it was like, 2 move V and then easy case, with no AUF. ****ed up alg and bad single 
- 2 +2s, 2 alg screwups, and one just bad solve.
- Chris isn't happy with his 1min T-perm in 6x6.
- Luke Bruce did OLL parity twice on a 6x6 solve, that woulda been 3:55~
- Am happy with clock. One scramble was so easy, but I screwed up. Another scramble was completely messed up (bad) yet it was my fastest time, 13.30.
- 5x5 was awesome.
- Faz almost DNF'd his 1:04+ 5x5 solve. 2 misalignments but one was about 35~ degrees.
- So much more pressure with lots of people watching who you don't know 
- Anthony big cubes was looool. Very fail.
- I made the sq1 final O_O
- Dajana (pronounced Diana) used the craziest method I'd ever seen xD Corners FL, then middle edges, edges first layer, then some really cool LL. Very fun to judge.

All for now, more tomorrow.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2010)

Jeremy is now known as J-line. Also Dene, remember to write all your scorecards as Homie G-unit.


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2010)

And Joey was annoyed because Dene got a 5x5 avg better than his


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you know that I called both of Feliks' 1:10 5x5 times while he was solving? I must be psychic .


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 4, 2010)

*WTF 14.76 OH AVERAGE???!!!
WTF 5X5???!!!*


----------



## nccube (Sep 4, 2010)

What happened in 5x5?


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> And Joey was annoyed because Dene got a 5x5 avg better than his



NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.43 nl



Morten


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - I was doing bld, and when I took off the blindfold, Faz had beaten OH record. I heard no applause
> - Faz got 8.8~ and got no applause at all.



Is the competition hold in a mosque or a library? :confused:


----------



## Forte (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I could have competed with Joey ):
The best part of the competition was being there in person and seeing Feliks not get the Fishbone WR.


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm, today no-one got a successful 4bld. Aron and Zane got DNF's by 2 wings, aron's was 6:30ish I think.

3x3 round 2 was high 9, and 7.71 single.
OH round 2 idc
2x2 round 2 low 3
4x4 round 2 **** OLL PARITY ON EVERY SOLVE. 46 avg
5x5 round 2 1:10 avg
2x2 final 2.56 avg <3
3x3 OH final idc
3x3 final, 7.59, 9.16


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

Chris came 2nd with 14.10 avg, and Aron was 3rd with mid 14.

Matt's 2nd round 3x3 started with 2 NL 10's, a solve that should have been 10, and then 16, 14


----------



## CubeX (Sep 5, 2010)

*Rubik's Magic Results- FAIL!*

Hey guys,

The Rubik's Magic finals yesterday was a complete FAIL for everyone. 

I won the event with a disgraceful average of 1.64; and 2nd (David Edwards) with 1.93, and 3rd (Mingren Lu) with 2.02. 

I won this by luck, at the last minute before the event, one magic string snapped, and one string came loose. I thought i was doomed. I had to use one less string for my solves. I usually average about sub-1 though, but i didn't want to risk my magic. 

Jeremy Lu, got a DNF average- usually 1.0x solves
Brian Kim, got a 2.xx average (I think)- usually 1.2x solves


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 5, 2010)

Does any Aussie know where the best place to buy a speedstack timer.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done, Feliks, congratulations. If I'm right, you have now:

1º 3x3 avg
1º 4x4 avg
1º 5x5 avg
1º OH avg
2º 2x2 avg

Amazing.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 5, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The Rubik's Magic finals yesterday was a complete FAIL for everyone.
> 
> ...


actually, i usually average 1.0x too


----------



## Innocence (Sep 5, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Does any Aussie know where the best place to buy a speedstack timer.



Speed Stacks Australia for a real stackmat timer. There's always the QJ timer if you don't mind having less features, and the fact that it isn't competition legal.

By the way, this MAY not have been the best thread to post this in, probably a more relevant thread would be the One Answer Question Thread.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 5, 2010)

Can someone refresh my memory and tell me if there's anyone that's ever had a 3 for sum of 3x3-5x5 avgs?


----------



## Luigimamo (Sep 5, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Faz got his 5x5 single WR while they were filming the old lady, So I went up too the cameraman and rubbed it in his face.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Can someone refresh my memory and tell me if there's anyone that's ever had a 3 for sum of 3x3-5x5 avgs?



Erik was close. Michal stole his 555 avg WR at the start of Feb 2009 and then Erik broke the 333 avg WR in late Feb 2009  So he has had a 4 for sum of 333-555 avgs I think.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Can someone refresh my memory and tell me if there's anyone that's ever had a 3 for sum of 3x3-5x5 avgs?


Feliks does.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hmm, today no-one got a successful 4bld. Aron and Zane got DNF's by 2 wings, aron's was 6:30ish I think.



Didn't feel the need to mention Matt's DNF off by 3 wings? 
Gar... I fail at Pyra. Last scramble in the finals was so easy >_<
I got a 3.93 single though first solve so that was good.
Another scramble, I inspected a red corner as green, and when I realised it was red at like, 8, I couldn't find the other green edge in time. I'm sure I coulda sub 4'd that as well (2-4 move V, but I didn't have time to find it in inspection, only while solving.

Before OH I said to Zane, k, gonna sub 30 now (avg), but I kinda doubted I actually would considering how much I'd failed in my past 4 rounds in OH since I'd been 30~.
36 first solve and I basically gave up, but then went on to a 29.98 average with a 24 fullstep. I had an X-cross on either white or yellow EVERY solve O_O

3x3 2nd round went awesome, I had 2 13s, and some other nice solves. Finals scrambles were awesome, easy white. 2 X-crosses, but I kinda failed the easy scrambles. I think it was a fairly normal average, but with those scrambles it coulda been way better.

Faz/David: Post the finals footage asap please


----------



## aronpm (Sep 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz/David: Post the finals footage asap please


With editting though


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - Dajana (pronounced Diana) used the craziest method I'd ever seen xD Corners FL, then middle edges, edges first layer, then some really cool LL. Very fun to judge.
> 
> All for now, more tomorrow.



I didn't teach her that she learnt it all herself... lol...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 5, 2010)

Does the results usually come up the next day morning or something?


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 5, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The Rubik's Magic finals yesterday was a complete FAIL for everyone.
> 
> ...



Nice work on the win btw, so wish I had a magic I could have practiced with...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Does the results usually come up the next day morning or something?



Tim's already sent them O_O, so they should be up maybe later tonight, but more likely tomorrow.


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Faz/David: Post the finals footage asap please
> ...



Will try and get to it tonight otherwise ill do it after training tomorrow, btw Tim, did you forget to mention my guess at your avg without a calculator in like 5 secs...


----------



## JHcubing (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the news report?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2010)

-_ "This time baaabee I'll beee, bulletttt proooof". _ Bulletproof by La Roux played all day again and again. 
- MC clock is retarded, plays music for 5 mins every hour, and the clock splits in half and fake birds are rocking.
- Ninja's pet squirrel is very well trained. And he loves Hungry Jack's chips.
- aronpm is so crazy at bf events. 6:13 dnf in 4bld by 2 wings.
- Can't do a montage, because I don't have enough good footage 
- I suck at everything 
- I had two 13s in 3x3, first I didn't really care because I kinda expected a 13 single, but then 2nd took me by surprise, I couldn't help celebrating 
- Matt and Pappas weren't in a lot of events due to not being there, so my predictions weren't all that close.
- My colour blindness kicked in during sq1, and I failed CP so many times on the bottom layer, I need new stickers, I have trouble telling them apart.
- F1s are awesome cubes, but not when there's a red red edge, that I mistake for green red, for the above reason.
- If I had the Maru lube before 4x4, I wouldn't've failed so hard.
- My 3x3 stage was soooo slow. I had sub 1 Yaudux's almost all solves I think, but my 3x3 stage after was so slow.
- With Maru lube, I'm only 3-4s slower on 4x4, 3x3 stage, than 3x3 now.
- Am feel bad for Aron. 1/12 in his favourite events (blind) plus a 1/10 multi.
- When I saw he shot an edge to the wrong location during 4x4 blind, I was shattered.
- Aron and Faz's 5x5s are amazing.
- Faz now had 4 sub 8s in comp O_O

Edit: David, not exactly hard. I had 28, 30, 31 counting solves with 1.21~s over 30s, and 1.40~s below 30s. I said straight away it was 29.9x, with the x being high. 
Hope to see the footage soon.


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, Idk about you guys, but I was pretty impressed at Matt getting 2 10's in a row.

Also, David and I own at teambld, but he should really learn more PLL's.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

-Although I do remember hearing that song, I didn't realise that it was playing _that_ much. They should have played something newer
-After his last blindsolve, Tim Major needs to find a very small bridge
-In 2x2 round 1, my avg was 5.57, and Luke's was 5.55
-The MC clock started playing _while_ Faz was doing his 3x3 finals solves
-Matt, Nick and Luke all weren't in the 2x2 finals, so I ended up coming 2nd...
-With a 4.34 avg! 
-On the 2x2 results, me and Brian's names were switched, so on my certificate it has his name crossed, and mine written next to it 
-I failed at most other things, though
-I actually thought I could beat 'J-line' in Master Magic...
-... and apparently, so did he
-J-line couldn't believe that Alastair was 12...
-... and my Mum couldn't believe that Oskar was 12
-Oskar is... interesting. Funny, but I'm pretty sure he distracted people during blind
-Aronpm dominated at 4x4 and 5x5 blind, even though he got full DNF
-Faz got sub-Morten single! I knew he could do it. Now, he just needs sub-Edouard/Harris/_Erik_. (I think) EDIT: Sub-Kanneti, not sub-Edouard.
-Zane seemed to do really well, in 3x3 and blind
-I find it funny that in Worlds 2009, a comp with over 400 of the world's best speedcubers, the best solve was only about 8.6, yet at Aus Nats 2010, a small comp with about 40 competitors, Faz did lots of solves faster than that
-I bought some orangina, but I couldn't sell it to anyone
-Luke gave me advice about my 3x3 solving, and soon after that, I got an unnoficial 17.62 avg. 
-I *need* to come to a meetup


----------



## chris w (Sep 5, 2010)

Oskar may have been distracting in BLD, idk cos i didnt do it but pretty sure he was a mad lucky judge . i got sub10 pyra and 20.6 OH


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

chris w said:


> Oskar may have been distracting in BLD, idk cos i didnt do it but pretty sure he was a mad lucky judge . i got sub10 pyra and 20.6 OH



I think he might have been good for me to.  Counting 3.55 2x2 single. I got a 3.28 with David, though.


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> -Zane seemed to do really well, in 3x3 and blind



lol not in 3x3 >_> He qualified 2nd for the final, because matt and pappas weren't there, and everyone else failed. He ended up failing his finals solves though


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > -Zane seemed to do really well, in 3x3 and blind
> ...



Oh, so he didn't end up getting 2nd?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 5, 2010)

I came second in OH, but as for 3x3 ~ In the finals my best time was about 2 seconds slower then my avg from the previous round. I suck.


----------



## chris w (Sep 5, 2010)

yea pressure makes you screwup so much, but your round 2 average was sweet like 15 something


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I came second in OH, but as for 3x3 ~ In the finals my best time was about 2 seconds slower then my avg from the previous round. I suck.



Oh, okay, 2nd in OH. You still did well overall in 3x3, though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Faz, although you didn't get any WRs today but you should still upload stuff you recorded (especially all the 3x3 rounds) cos I'm sure all of us would like to see!


----------



## Forte (Sep 5, 2010)

If it's not too late, I think Australian Nationals should be held on September 11th and 12th =)


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 5, 2010)

just voted for you!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 5, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone refresh my memory and tell me if there's anyone that's ever had a 3 for sum of 3x3-5x5 avgs?
> ...



Wrong. Got Ninja'd by Erik for 4x4 avg.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Slash (Sep 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



Noone will ever make it


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 5, 2010)

So, may I assume that the posted 6.59 avg was a glitch or something? Same with Tim's 9.33 avg?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

Why isn't anyone including 2x2? He's gonna be 2nd ranked for that so it's 2 + 1 + 2 + 1 = 6. Has anyone beat the sum of 6 for 2-5 avg rankings?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 5, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> So, may I assume that the posted 6.59 avg was a glitch or something? Same with Tim's 9.33 avg?



I'm posting results right now.

Are these glitches?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > So, may I assume that the posted 6.59 avg was a glitch or something? Same with Tim's 9.33 avg?
> ...



I think they must be glitches/wrote down wrong/entered wrong/something funky. If Faz had gotten a sub-7 avg then this topic might explode.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 5, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Are you aware this is Pyraminx? Or am I mistaken that it's Pyraminx?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah, my bad. I could have sworn it said 3x3.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sure those Pyraminx averages are correct.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, I think all the results are updated now. The world ranking scripts haven't been run, but let me know if anyone sees anything funny. I prefer that you e-mail me at my gmail account of course, which is simply my name @ gmail. Full name.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I'm sure those Pyraminx averages are correct.



Yes, I do agree. I read pyraminx as 3x3 for some reason :confused:


----------



## joey (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyson said:


> which is simply my name @ gmail. Full name.



tyson rofl2mao


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 5, 2010)

FELIKS HAS COMPETITION! :
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ZEMD01


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupid pop on my first solve in the finals, or I had a good shot at second  .


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

Eeh, while it lasts


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Eeh, while it lasts


Last longer plz...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, that short 1, 1, 1, is over. Erik


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

win


----------



## aronpm (Sep 6, 2010)

fu faz


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2010)

Faz you suck. aronpm could 3/3 in that time, but he actually tries proper multi instead of dumb 2 cubes  inb4 2 cubes is still multi


----------



## pappas (Sep 6, 2010)

aronpm said:


> fu faz





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz you suck. aronpm could 3/3 in that time, but he actually tries proper multi instead of dumb 2 cubes  inb4 2 cubes is still multi



Man, you guys are harsh. I failed in basically everything at the comp, except Megamnix which I went ok in. I'm very dissapointed in 3x3, somehow Tim is faster than me for avg.:fp
EDIT:No offence Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 6, 2010)

Somehow I'm also faster then you.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 6, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > fu faz
> ...



Haha, he posted that to make fun of everyone's epicfail in multi


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh wow, yeah, Feliks won multi with that. At least he prevented the DNF block on the winners view from being even larger.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > fu faz
> ...



I wonder if I could have still come 2nd in 2x2 if you were there. Apparently, you average 3.9 unofficially.


----------



## pappas (Sep 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Yeah about that. 3.09 pb avg of 12. idk how i got 3.09.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh wow, yeah, Feliks won multi with that. At least he prevented the DNF block on the winners view from being even larger.



Yeah we're hopeless at bld


----------



## aronpm (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, yeah, Feliks won multi with that. At least he prevented the DNF block on the winners view from being even larger.
> ...



At least me, Zane and Matt were close at 4bld


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 6, 2010)

Close doesn't cut it Aron .


----------



## Pedro (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, so Feliks got a WR then AuR in 3x3 OH?
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6664/feliks.png


----------



## Lucas (Sep 6, 2010)

Pedro said:


> Wow, so Feliks got a WR then AuR in 3x3 OH?
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6664/feliks.png



Yes, they are planning to ban Australia from the rest of the world to make people have a chance with records.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > fu faz
> ...



Haha, none taken. You're much faster than me when we race at meetups.
Hint to people who said I had a fail average in the finals. It only looks fail, because I did really well 2nd round.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats Feliks for finally at least getting into the top 20 



Spoiler


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 7, 2010)

CONNY > FAZ =O


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn, I cut that off too early. In averages, their roles are reversed, Conny is one place behind Faz.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2010)

Finals have been uploaded by David.

8th: Brian. Avg: 19.86. Single: 17.63.


Spoiler










7th: Zane. Avg: 18.92. Single: 17.50.


Spoiler










6th: Me. Avg: 16.09. Single: 15.19.


Spoiler










5th: Luke. Avg: 15.36. Single: 12.08.


Spoiler










4th: Homie G Unit (aka, John Smith). Avg: 15.28. Single: 13.22. 


Spoiler










3rd: aronpm. Avg: 14.64. Single: 14.21. 


Spoiler










2nd: Chris. Avg: 14.10. Single: 11.46. 


Spoiler










1st: Faz. Avg: 9.16. Single: 7.59. 


Spoiler











Awesome comp xD. 1st qualified 1st. 2nd qualified 6th. 3rd qualified 7th. 4th qualified 5th. 5th qualified 4th. 6th qualified 3rd. 7th qualified 2nd. 8th qualified 8th.
Very wide spread. If it was based off the second round, it would've been quite different


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

I failed


----------



## chris w (Sep 9, 2010)

for once i didnt fail in finals


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *5th*: Luke. Avg: 15.2*6*. Single: 12.08.
> 
> *4th*: Homie G Unit (aka, John Smith). Avg: 15.2*8*. Single: 13.22.



Luke got a 15.36 average.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Eeh, while it lasts



Well, that was quick...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

Lucas said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so Feliks got a WR then AuR in 3x3 OH?
> ...



Banning a whole country, just because of 1 person? Seems a little unfair to me...

The WCA could just say something like NFWR; Non-Faz World Record.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...


that would make it a lot easier for people, "yay" for you for having the NFNR in 2x2 avg... Doesn't seem right without faz. Headline News: Cameron, NFNR 2x2 avg, everyone cheer!!!or Headline news: Faz, NR 2x2 avg, everyone cheer!!!
Makes more sense


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas said:
> ...



My NFANR is the only thing I have ever achieved. You just want to ruin my hapiness.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...


oh right
sorry about that, just had to point out that if faz had his own category, it wouldn't be the same


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

I just realised today that I acciedentally put someone's white ghost hand 2x2 in my bag. I also have one, and I can't tell which one is mine.  Does anyone know whose it could be?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I just realised today that I acciedentally put someone's white ghost hand 2x2 in my bag. I also have one, and I can't tell which one is mine.  Does anyone know whose it could be?


Well Cam, i lost my 2x2 (stares in mirror with angry eyes) My "ghosthand" tighter tension than your's, and Tim even sent it in the email about my 2x2, hm.,... WHOSE COULD IT BE??????


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised today that I acciedentally put someone's white ghost hand 2x2 in my bag. I also have one, and I can't tell which one is mine.  Does anyone know whose it could be?
> ...



Okay good, it doesn't matter if it's just _your_ 2x2.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...


Give it back at school tomorrow okay... 
You better...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > KboyForeverB said:
> ...



Yes, I will...

Btw, does anyone else find it annoying that me and Brian dominate certain threads on this forum at this time of night?


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Eeh, while it lasts


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

iSpinz said:


>



No way.


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wait a second... I just realized that's bad.:fp


----------



## Lucas (Sep 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I don't catch it, unless the sum was 50.


----------

